# Water change pump



## StevenA (17 Jun 2018)

MA sell an Aqua Marin water change pump(£29-99) that looks exactly like the type of thing that I think people use in caravans etc. for pumping water. I think the MA one comes with a transformer, but I was wondering if it's possible to buy a cheaper one from amazon (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CZYJRFR/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2FQZT4CAV9EY6&psc=1)  and put a plug on it or do something so it does the same job indoors that the Aqua Marin one does, but for considerably less money?
I want a pump that fits in a 25 litre container to pump water into an aquarium.


----------



## mow said (18 Jun 2018)

It states that you need 12v 1.5amp power supply if im correct. So easy way is to buy something like this for the plug
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/191724786941?chn=ps&adgroupid=59254216728&rlsatarget=pla-430300804019&abcId=1134056&adtype=pla&merchantid=7098994&poi=&googleloc=1006886&device=m&campaignid=1340839189&crdt=0&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F710-134428-41853-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.co.uk%252Fi%252F191724786941%253Fchn%253Dps%26itemid%3D191724786941%26targetid%3D430300804019%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D1006886%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D1340839189%26adgroupid%3D59254216728%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-430300804019%26abcId%3D1134056%26merchantid%3D7098994%26gclid%3DEAIaIQobChMIw4-Bkfvd2wIV1OFRCh213g-SEAkYBCABEgLvGfD_BwE%26srcrot%3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1569763240403%26rvr_ts%3D14670bcc1640abd8e4345280fff63171

And use this to for the pump wiring
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/1pcs-12v-5...k-Connector-Cable-Plug-Wire-for-CCT/509966476

Let me know how it goes


----------

